# too much penatration



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i shoot pest birds from my garden with a daisy 880 air rifle. it sais it shoots pellets at 710 fps. anyways the problem is when i shoot the birds the pellet gos straght threw them and they fly away leaving little drops of blood. these pellets go straight through them. I know it is inhumane and makes the animal suffer a bad death. How can I make it a clean kill without the pellet going all the way through?


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

Pump it less or use a pellet with less penetration.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You Missed!! Yep sounds like you just blew feathers off him!! A solid hit with a .177 pellet will drop em.

Try again!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

you eather did not hit them in the chest or your pellet gun dosn't have enough nock down power


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use flathead pellets for birds. Drops them like flies.

It does sound like a miss dude.

have fun,

M14


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Get a .22. Or if .17 calibers are sompletely your style, .17hmr. Or shoot them square in the chest. I'm guessing you just lift and shoot at them without taking care to aiming for the chest, alot of animals will survive (for a while) from a gut shot and birds are no exeption.


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you hit it in the right spot you can't have too much penetration. think about it if you penetrate through the chest your bound to take out some vital organs. just be careful to aim for the chest. I tend not to aim for the head. there is just not enough there to shoot at.
JOE


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

if you are shooting through them, then just aim for a spot, like heart, lungs, liver, vital organs. and the through and through wont be a proble,. or best thing to use, is a .410 shotty.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

ya dude sounds like your missing u could throw a pellet at a bird and it will die


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

ParkerBoy said:


> ya dude sounds like your missing u could throw a pellet at a bird and it will die


 :roll: :withstupid:


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

i'd say your just nicking them. I've popped hundreds of birds with my .177 and .22 pellet guns. Both are break barrel guns and shoot like 490 feet per second. I know when i hit them because i get that smack sound. Some fly about 15 feet before nose diving to the ground. Most dont make a move though. The pellet goes right through them, most of of the time


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

490 feet per second is like paintball gun speed. I am not sure but I don't know if your getting the pellet all the way through. Even if it is going all the way through you probably missed your mark. An accurate shot should 99% of the time be and instant kill. This whole topic is starting to confuse me. Does anybody know the minimum fps to penetrate a simple black bird or crow???

JOE


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

TXpelletgunhunte


> too much penatration


LMAO, Never thought I would hear some one complain of that!


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i have a daisy grizzly which shhots 320 fps and it will drop them if i hit them right. i also have a gamo pellet rifle which will go right through (shoots 1,200 fps) just take more time aiming and you will know when you get em good :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

for maximum impact and minimal penetration, use hollow points or flatheats. Also, for an even balance, use

what they call

rockets. pellets tipped with small copper BB's. Work real good

-Animal Armageddon!


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

I also have a break barrel airgun and roll bb in greas so it wont fall out the barrel and put about 4 more bbs in the gun so its like a shotgun and that gets them even when their flying and can take out 2 or 3 at a time and it killes them instantly 8) p.s. go shoot those birds


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i think you are jsut skinning them.....i used to be a bird killing machine, and i used to make them rain with my red ryder bb gun, yeah the one that you can watch the bb arch into the target.........also had a pump pellete gun that would kill anybird..crows, bluejays, chickadees, pigeons.squirrel or rabbit


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Gamo Hunter Extreme. The Beeman Crow Magnums work great for birds.


----------

